# DCC++ An inexpensive, open-source DCC system



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day - for the last few months I have been experimenting with an open-source DCC system of hardware and software that shows great promise.


It is called DCC++ (because the software is written in C++) and runs on an inexpensive Arduino processor and motor driver. The hardware can be purchased on eBay for well under $20 and connected directly to a computer (PC, Mac or Linux) running JMRI, a free, open-source model railroad control program.


While the hardware mentioned above will only supply an amp or so of power I have done a good bit of work on higher power options and have a 5 to 10 (or more!) amp system up and running that added all of $15 to the total cost - not bad!


If you have any interest in DCC (for G scale or smaller) I will be worth your time to explore what DCC++ has to offer.


The links below are to articles on my web page and much more can be found by following the links in the articles.


Enjoy!


dave

*NEW! DCC++ Open Source DCC Project*​ *NEW! DCC++ Infrared Throttle & Point-to-Point Controller*​ *NEW! High Power DCC Booster*​ *NEW!  Current Sensors and DCC*


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Great stuff! Now all I need is some circuitry to connect a Linx receiver, so I can control this with my Airwire throttle.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Check out this website. I think you could connect the receiver to your existing decoder and use you Airwire throttle to control it. That is if I am understanding it right.

Steve
http://www.tamvalleydepot.com/products/drs1deadrailcomponents.html


----------



## Beddhist (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Steve. I have seen this. Works similar to the Airwire Convrtr.


----------



## boowho421 (Jul 21, 2018)

I am new to model trains and have some confusion about the dcc++ system. I understand everything about how the base station works. I just can't find anything on what the train itself needs to operate on the dcc++ system


----------

